# Application de suivi de colis avec notifications



## Youngkriss911 (20 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si vous connaissez une appli gratuite de suivi de colis avec notifications quand le suivi change ? 

merci d'avance de vos précieuses réponses  .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mars 2018)

L’application du transporteur ne le fait pas ?


----------



## r e m y (20 Mars 2018)

Pour ce qui me concerne, j’utilise les alertes du transporteur que ce soit via leur appli ou leur site web. 
Que ce soit colissimo, chronopost, FedEx, tnt, ou ups ça fonctionne bien.


----------



## LaJague (20 Mars 2018)

17track ? Je ne sais pas si il fait les notifs je préfère track24 sur le web mais pas dappli


----------



## Daffy44 (6 Avril 2018)

Perso j'utilise parcel


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (6 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour ce qui me concerne, j’utilise les alertes du transporteur que ce soit via leur appli ou leur site web.
> Que ce soit colissimo, chronopost, FedEx, tnt, ou ups ça fonctionne bien.



Salut,

Pareil. Sur les iPhone, quand tu reçois un mail confirmant l'envoie de ton colis avec un numéro de tracking, iOS repère que c'est un numéro de suivi et te renvoi vers le site du transporteur et le suivi de ton colis. Par expérience ça marche avec Colissimo, UPS et Fedex.

a+


----------

